# My neighbours (rant, but funny story...)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

To cut a long story short, I've never known such a self-righteous, petty-mnded pair of absolute c*nts in all of my 31 years...

:lol: :lol: :lol:

It started because they wanted to wade in and tell me how I should treat my dogs, and quickly degenerated into the sort of hostility and downright stupid behaviour you'd expect from children, rather than the 50+ tree hugging vegetarian God botherers they actually are.

When I'm out at work, I choose to keep my dogs in a large kennel and open-air run (no wire mesh, no metal bars) - the dogs have water, bedding, company (each other) and various toys and treats to make sure they aren't bored. I have a min/max thermometer in the kennel itself, and also have a WiFi IP Network Camera mounted in the kennel, so I can see (at any moment, from work) what they get up to. They sleep for about 7 of the 8 hours I'm at work... :lol:

When I get home, I feed them, hook them up to my bike and run them for anywhere between 2 and 4 miles, then they kip some more (they've got their own sofa in the conservatory) and they sleep at night, either on the landing or by my bed.

Doted on, really. Part of the household for all the time I'm there, and under constant supervision even when I'm not.

My neighbours have reported me to the RSPCA on at least 4 separate occasions, and have taken their complaint to the CHIEF SUPERINTENDENT of the region - alleging at various times that I leave them outside in all weathers, without adequate shelter. They get too hot. (!) They have no fresh water (!) and are obviously devoid of human contact. They also sound so vicious when playing together, that my neighbours fear the dogs are about to kill each other. I also, apparently, never walk them (they keep watch, front and back of the house, you see..), and I'm causing them obvious distress and cruelty.

I don't think they like me very much, especially as the RSPCA have visited twice and filed a glowing report, and can't find any recommendations for me to improve the situation... :lol:

They are just serial complainers, basically. Always have to have something to moan about. They've usually got a hand scrawled "Please shut the gate" notice, stuck on their front door. I think the tradespeople leave it open on purpose these days... 

Last week, they had a parcel delivery - but it came to me as they weren't it. I put it carefully in the cupboard by my front door, expecting them to be along sheepishly to ask for it (they never speak to me, just shove silly notes through my door or leave them on my car!). Imagine my surprise when they didn't collect the parcel, and left it until LAST NIGHT to pay me a visit. :lol: :lol: It was from a company called "Vegetarian Shoes" (I'm not making this up!) - anyway, it seems Parcel Farce hadn't left them a calling card, so they'd been chasing up their consignment of animal-friendly footwear with the retailer, and I guess were horrified to learn they'd been delivered to me by mistake.

Anyway, the husband WAS sheepish when he came over. Shuffled about a bit and generally appeared a bit nervous (his wife wears the pants in that house).

This morning, as I walked past their front door on my way to work, I notice their sign has been added to. It now reads (in biro) "Please shut the gate", but underneath they've written:

"Please do not deliver any more of our parcels to 164 (parcel force) and PLEASE leave a card!"

hahahahaha. I chuckled for the entire 10 minute journey to work. They can't have banked on me reading that, surely? Any reasonable person would have truly pissed themselves at seeing that written up (about them) on a front door. 
:lol: :lol:

panbikes' post about being the black sheep in his road made me remember it (and laugh) all over again. At first, their whole attitude and demeanor was just plain threatening. Nobody likes being "shopped" to the authorities, even when they've done nothing wrong - but as soon as I got my head around the fact that they are just plain weird, I've started to see the funny side.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Jesus.
Some folk just aren't happy unless they're moaning about something.
It makes you wonder what kind of life they have that the highlight of their day is to phone up the RSPCA and make false claims.

At least you're laughing about it Jampott, which is more kudos to you.
I'd have probably lost my rag with them after the 2nd RSPCA visit, and got myself into trouble with the Police.

Rogue


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

no smoke without fire.....

:roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The RSPCA inspector round here is quite nice. She came in good humour the first time, and said "Right, I've seen enough - I'm not coming back."

The 2nd time, she had to visit because the allegations had substantially changed (!), and it was obvious when she turned up that she knew it was a total waste of her time and effort. She came under duress, and I found out that she'd been hauled in front of her own boss and her handling of the case scrutinised, as her first report back to my neighbours was obviously far from what they hoped to read... :lol: The 2nd visit, therefore, was also under the scrutiny of her own boss, and they were making sure she handled it properly.

It was a direct result of that visit and the subsequent report that they got the head honcho involved. He's usually the guy who puts his name to campaigns, or speaks out in the media against horses being treated cruelly etc. He's basically the head of the RSPCA in the Eastern Region.  and he's called Mr. Wass.

My only regret is that I didn't organise enough noisy barbeques this summer... :lol:

For the next 30 mins until I get home: http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> My only regret is that I didn't organise enough noisy barbeques this summer... :lol:


TT rally at Tims house 



jampott said:


> For the next 30 mins until I get home: http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)


doesnt work for me  maybe firewalls here.... would be interested in seeing some details on the system though please (assuming this is your dog cam)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> no smoke without fire.....
> 
> :roll: :wink:


Quite right. The dogs were used to being outside in my last place, but because I had to wait over the winter to get their area and kennel sorted out, they got used to sleeping in the conservatory all day. This wasn't ideal, as they'd also try and sleep on my expensive sofas and, when left to their own devices, they find all sorts of mischief to get involved in, no matter how many toys I leave them. That's why they needed their own area.

At first, they were a bit pissed off, and it took some effort to acclimatise them to the new regime - but this was done sympathetically, and with proper thought for my dogs as well as my neighbours. I won't say they didn't make a bit of noise to start with, but it soon stopped once they'd learnt the boundaries of the property (they're good guard dogs!) and they soon learnt when it was me coming home, versus a neighbour, so didn't "ask" the wrong person to let them out to play!

I leave them around 9am. They have a rubber kong toy with a scrape of peanut butter in it as a treat. They've licked this out by about 10am, and settle down to sleep. They kip til about 3:30 or 4pm, and get a bit more active then, and I'm back to feed and walk them around 5pm. Its a routine which simply doesn't change, as my webcam shows me 

Strangely, my neighbours also have dogs. Abandoned greyhounds, who by all accounts are listless and barely move. I hear the odd ***** from their metal collar as they wander around the garden, but never hear any doggy noises. I know whose pet *I* would rather be!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing really surprising there - neighbours can be complete cnuts!!!

What I found shocking was to learn you are only 31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)


Why can I only see some brunette female in a shower?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee, occasionally i can't see it from work, either - I'm not certain why, but it usually comes up again pretty quickly. My desk has 2 PCs on, 1 always has dog cam and (when they were playing) cricket scores, the other has the forum mainly...

Its a WiFi camera with its own built in web server. I was put onto it by a fellow forum member some time ago.

It needs power (obviously) but the unit is situated about 20m from my house, and about 30m from my router, and works pretty well.

I've set up port forwarding from my router to the internal network IP of the webcam itself, meaning the system is totally independent of my PC. Everything is done via the camera, router and broadband.

(you could try the IP address http://84.92.53.210)

Shipped from the USA by a chap on Ebay, and I'm very very happy with the results. The camera has IR so it even works in pretty much 0 lux.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Nothing really surprising there - neighbours can be complete cnuts!!!
> 
> What I found shocking was to learn you are only 31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Which part is shocking? The fact that I look older, or the fact that I behave like a grumpy old git most of the time?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> For the next 30 mins until I get home: http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)


Lovely Dalmations, lovely facility - can you PM the details of the setup - would love to do the same for home.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> dee, occasionally i can't see it from work, either - I'm not certain why, but it usually comes up again pretty quickly. My desk has 2 PCs on, 1 always has dog cam and (when they were playing) cricket scores, the other has the forum mainly...
> 
> Its a WiFi camera with its own built in web server. I was put onto it by a fellow forum member some time ago.
> 
> ...


i think big bro has firewall issues here... I will try when home later if its still unlocked :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > For the next 30 mins until I get home: http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)
> ...


Its working then?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dee, occasionally i can't see it from work, either - I'm not certain why, but it usually comes up again pretty quickly. My desk has 2 PCs on, 1 always has dog cam and (when they were playing) cricket scores, the other has the forum mainly...
> ...


Its always on, unless my router decides to rearrange the DHCP table and stops forwarding to my camera, and sends http requests to my Xbox, PDA or PC instead... :?

I can't promise you'll see any dogs after 5pm or before 9am though, and as the cam is mounted in the kennel, I'm afraid seeing dogs is all its good for. I can promise a picture of an empty dog bed, though, even late at night when the IR is working


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> For the next 30 mins until I get home: http://timetex.plus.com (username and password is lisa)


The dogs are lovely... I may just share the boot with them on the 19th Tim !

Them next door sound a right pair... of veggie shoes!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think every road has a couple that have nothing better to do than annoy, complain and generally act in such a stupid way.

Maybe a TTOC BBQ at Tims before the weather gets to bad. Should all chip in buy a cow and put it on a spit that should cheer the veggies up


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah who's up for a spit roast at Tim's?

:wink: :twisted:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Kell said:


> Yeah who's up for a spit roast at Tim's?
> 
> :wink: :twisted:


 

not until I get the doggy cam working pls


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have had a couple of friends walking around my garden, talking loudly (in Arabic) into their mobile phones. I didn't ask them to, but they're Egyptian and I'm not sure they can help it 

I might write the word "C U N T" in mosskiller on their lawn...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> I have had a couple of friends walking around my garden, talking loudly (in Arabic) into their mobile phones. I didn't ask them to, but they're Egyptian and I'm not sure they can help it


forget the rspca you will have mi5 kicking your door it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a couple of friends walking around my garden, talking loudly (in Arabic) into their mobile phones. I didn't ask them to, but they're Egyptian and I'm not sure they can help it
> ...


My mexican friend is also round here quite often. Maybe they think I'm some sort of fundamentalist.

I don't much care what they think, really... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW for all that asked for details of the setup, it is as follows:

Camera is one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wireless-Internet ... dZViewItem

Personally I didn't buy directly from him, but I believe another forum member can vouch for him. The feedback speaks for itself, and the quality of the camera does too. The only thing lacking is Pan & Tilt, really...

As I may have mentioned, it runs independently of the PC. You connect it up to your network like any other gadget, having installed some configuration software on your PC - but once its properly on the network, you can configure the camera directly using the same web interface you view it with (except with an admin account, of course...)

This enables you to view on your internal network. The next step is to configure your router to forward http requests to it. Quite easy to acheive - but don't get caught out with dynamic IP addresses. If you have DHCP on your local network, chances are your camera won't always have the same IP - which breaks the forwarding, so give it a static one. Furthermore, unless your broadband provider gives you a static IP, your home IP will change as well. There are free services available which run a little client on your home PC and continually sniff the IP address of the connection and assign it to a "name", but I don't use one...

Mine is working some distance away from the router, and occasionally drops signal - but nothing too bad.

The camera has its own motion detection, ftp, email etc built in - but I found the motion detection to be too sensitive. You'd be better installing something like ActiveCam on your PC and using that to handle the camera interface, if thats what you want to use it for - but as I wanted mine permanently on, the camera itself works perfectly. ActiveCam can also setup its own webserver very easily, so just port forward to whatever it sets up instead (on your router).

The eagle-eyed will noticed I'm using armoured power cable (the black line on the right of the piccie) - partly because I'm running it down the garden, and wanted something weather and spade / lawnmower / strimmer proof - but also because its in the dog kennel and I don't want them chewing it  This cable comes from a fully weatherproof 2 gang socket I installed on the outside wall of the house, which in turn is wired back to an RCD and into a normal household socket. The armoured cable terminates on the shed wall in another weatherproof 2 gang socket, so in wiring the camera up, I've also managed to power the garden AND the shed with 2 additional power sockets... 

The camera will handle 640x480, but I've reduced it to 1/2 that res for a better refresh rate... and at about Â£100, its excellent VFM (I think) and there are some people who can't start their day at work without coming to check on the dogs first... :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> BTW for all that asked for details of the setup, it is as follows:
> 
> Camera is one of these:
> 
> ...


Nice one Tim... I have something working at my farmhouse with an 8 camera set up that I'm looking to update... its now nearly 7 years old and it shows...

I still cant get your camera up unfortunately, but off to training in a short while so will check back in the morning perhaps.

thanks for posting


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

saint said:


> Nothing really surprising there - neighbours can be complete cnuts!!!
> 
> What I found shocking was to learn you are only 31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah that suprised me too I had Timmy down as a little bigger! :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Cam is working - just go to http://84.92.53.210

Dogs looking fine - they've just woken up and cuddle up to each other in that big blue basket


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

silkman said:


> Cam is working - just go to http://84.92.53.210
> 
> Dogs looking fine - they've just woken up and cuddle up to each other in that big blue basket


Won't open for me...

I've got a feeling this site's going to prove quite popular with the forum (if it works!).


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Awwwwh, they're fast asleep curled up in their basket 

Question is though - Are you infringing their canine rights by having their image streamed across the web all day long? Surely someone in Halifax would have something to say about that! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> Awwwwh, they're fast asleep curled up in their basket
> 
> Question is though - Are you infringing their canine rights by having their image streamed across the web all day long? Surely someone in Halifax would have something to say about that! :wink:


I checked. Its fine, providing you don't "coo" at them...

Unfortunately I can't get to my cam from work today - occasionally the work network prevents me, but I'm sure I'll be able to see them later 

I need to think of a way to make it "2 way", so I can speak to them...


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> I need to think of a way to make it "2 way", so I can speak to them...


"This is Big Brother, would Fido please come to the diary room."


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Facilities are good Tim. However, 8 hours every day without pack leader/human contact is a long time, although I appreciate that dogs do generally go into shut down mode when we are not around.

I had to re home my Weimaraner after 7 years because personal circumstances changed, and work was sending me abroad every week. Prior to this what I did was pay a neighbour to come in and sit with the dog for 20 mins in morning and afternoon - sometimes a quick walk too, as 8 hours on her own was proving too much for an active animal.

Whay dont you bung a friend/neighbour to call in and give them some attention once or twice a day? It makes a difference. You could even ask the beardy types who complained in teh first place, which would take some balls, but would shut them up.

Having dogs in an empty home and working full time is always going to be a problem.

You could also remind your neighbours that dogs have real fur coats to protect them from the weather, and that many years ago they lived outdoors all the time. :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> Furthermore, unless your broadband provider gives you a static IP, your home IP will change as well. There are free services available which run a little client on your home PC and continually sniff the IP address of the connection and assign it to a "name", but I don't use one...


The easiest solution I found was to have a rule set up on email. When an email with a specific subject arrives, it sends out a reply with my IP address. I use this to remote control my mac. Since I only do this occasionally, it works without the need to pay extra for a static IP address - my ISP would charge me.

Can't believe you're only 31. For some reason, imagined you being at least 10 years older. Victor. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Facilities are good Tim. However, 8 hours every day without pack leader/human contact is a long time, although I appreciate that dogs do generally go into shut down mode when we are not around.
> 
> I had to re home my Weimaraner after 7 years because personal circumstances changed, and work was sending me abroad every week. Prior to this what I did was pay a neighbour to come in and sit with the dog for 20 mins in morning and afternoon - sometimes a quick walk too, as 8 hours on her own was proving too much for an active animal.
> 
> ...


I did start wandering home for lunch (its only a 10 minute walk) but, as far as I could tell, there wasn't really any perceived benefit to the dogs - and the 20-30 mins I could spend with them appeared more of a disturbance to their sleep than anything  Was it just a single dog, on its own, with no pack interaction at all, it may be more of a concern - but with each other for company, I think they do OK. They've actually had a similar routine, with a similar amount of time alone, for at least the last 3 years (since I split with the GF I was living with when we got them). There is certainly no anxiety related to them being left during the day - and I'm very careful about how many times (and for how long) I can leave them during the evening...

Oddly, right at the first "complaint", I did suggest something along those lines (the beardy types popping over) - but was met with a flat refusal. Apparently "helping" me amounted to supporting what I was doing, and they couldn't be seen to be doing that in any way, shape or form.

They have a big problem with my decision NOT to leave the dogs couped up in the house all day. What they can't see is that the dogs have been noticeably happier since they were moved back outside (despite their initial protestation) because although it was warm and carpeted, I don't think they liked being inside for what amounted to ~22 hours a day. Now they've got a kennel and open run, they can hear, see and smell the outside world. They can go to the loo when it suits them too (which they were used to doing before). As you suggest, dogs ARE outdoor creatures.

I have asked the neighbours another interesting question. Lets just say the RSPCA decided to take the dogs off me for whatever reason. Where would they go? To a kennel, with a run. Except it'd be for 22 hours a day, rather than 8. It can't be inherently cruel if that's how the rescue organisations house the animals in their care - nor how the majority of the boarding kennels or quaratines house their animals...

I took them seriously at first, but after much soul-searching and hard thinking, I came to the conclusion that my dogs are, indeed, happy, contented and its nice to know the RSPCA (at all levels!) agrees with me...  :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, unless your broadband provider gives you a static IP, your home IP will change as well. There are free services available which run a little client on your home PC and continually sniff the IP address of the connection and assign it to a "name", but I don't use one...
> ...


That's a very worrying trend.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought you were older than that and I've met you...

Mind you, I think that's because someone told me you were 39. I do remember thinking you didn't look a day over 37 though. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I thought you were older than that and I've met you...
> 
> Mind you, I think that's because someone told me you were 39. I do remember thinking you didn't look a day over 37 though. :wink:


I've never met him but he does come across in his posts as not a day over 18. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Top story, loved the veggie shoes :lol: 
When we moved into the new house, we experimented with leaving the dog when I was on exercise last year. Would you believe, we'd only been in the house 3 days and matey boy next door came round to complain, couldn't fault his tactics though, he waited 'til I'd gone back to London before he came round :x He claimed the dog had been howling all day, I actually set up a video camera and set it running while we were out.
We got the dog going through the bin, going into the garden for a wee, he barked at the postman for about 2 minutes then went upstairs to bed. F**king liar :x 
How are we supposed to get the dog to try a new routine when arsehole next door gives you no time to try.
BTW, we fill our Kong with Oxtail soup then freeze it, give it to the dog in the morning if we're going out


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> Top story, loved the veggie shoes :lol:
> When we moved into the new house, we experimented with leaving the dog when I was on exercise last year. Would you believe, we'd only been in the house 3 days and matey boy next door came round to complain, couldn't fault his tactics though, he waited 'til I'd gone back to London before he came round :x He claimed the dog had been howling all day, I actually set up a video camera and set it running while we were out.
> We got the dog going through the bin, going into the garden for a wee, he barked at the postman for about 2 minutes then went upstairs to bed. F**king liar :x
> How are we supposed to get the dog to try a new routine when arsehole next door gives you no time to try.
> BTW, we fill our Kong with Oxtail soup then freeze it, give it to the dog in the morning if we're going out


My neighbours waited 1 day before complaining about dog noise... I said EXACTLY that to them about routine. I was sympathetic, so kept the dogs in again the next few days, and tried again the next week. Of course, in pandering to the neighbours complaint like that, it didn't give the dogs chance to settle into their new routine. They just knew that if they whinged a bit, they wouldn't be put out the next day... *sigh*

I set the camcorder up so I could watch them too, but watching hours of nothing was boring... :lol:

Glad its not just me with serial complainers living next door. Their note is still up. Its priceless... :lol:

I did try beef or chicken stock , but getting it to freeze without running out again was a nightmare


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got him on one side complaining about the dog and the other side whinges about car parking, it makes you wonder whether they've got anything better to do. I save all my DIY 'til Sunday morning, dogboy works in a Tapas bar down by the lake and I know he doesn't get in 'til gone 2 in the morning, 8 o'clock and I'm drilling like my life depended on it :evil: 
I block the narrow end with a lump of cheese :lol: That's for the Kong and nothing to do with DIY


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

WTF is a Kong  I always thought it was some overgrown gorilla with a bad attitude


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We had nightmare neighbours in Switzerland. At New Year, we left a note out, telling people that we would be coming home late, and some friends would be staying from England. We came home at about 2 am, and stayed up unti the (even smaller) small hours. We were quiet as you can be - just chatting with no music. Still some idiot rang our dorrbell repeatedly at 6am. I mean, it's New Year, FFS. Have some tolerance.

Anyway, our neighbours in the UK are lovely. She even runs the mower over our front lawn as they join each other. Offered just after we moved in because she said she knew how difficult it was to keep on top of things when you both work full time, and she doesnt work and rather enjoys mowing the lawn.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Switzerland has to have the highest twat density of any country in Europe.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

L7 said:


> WTF is a Kong  I always thought it was some overgrown gorilla with a bad attitude


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Daz, a Kong looks like some bizarre sex aid, it's a heavy duty rubber toy that you can fill with treats or biscuits to keep dogs occupied. We like to freeze ours and give Jari a big meat soup lolly 8) Tim's beardie-weirdies would have a shit fit if they encountered my Weimeraner drooling beef consomme all over the place :lol: :lol: 
I hear it comes in handy when I'm away, Petsmart is cheaper than Anne Summers :twisted:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> My only regret is that I didn't organise enough noisy barbeques this summer... :lol:


Am I invited to your BBQ next summer then? :roll: 
I won't report you to the RSPCA for the burgers you serve, I promise :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you got your dogs one of these though?




























Fom I want of those.co.uk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> I've got him on one side complaining about the dog and the other side whinges about car parking, it makes you wonder whether they've got anything better to do. I save all my DIY 'til Sunday morning, dogboy works in a Tapas bar down by the lake and I know he doesn't get in 'til gone 2 in the morning, 8 o'clock and I'm drilling like my life depended on it :evil:
> I block the narrow end with a lump of cheese :lol: That's for the Kong and nothing to do with DIY


Block the narrow end... yeah 

As well as their normal triagular shaped kongs, they have the bone shaped ones too, with a hole at each end. I did try filling them with beef stock and freezing. It worked reasonably well - I stood them on kitchen paper in a tupperware box, filled them up standing upright and froze them - but I couldn't block the narrow end on them, as it was too big... :roll:

The only problem is, they managed to get dribble and beef stock virtually everywhere... :roll:

BTW I adore Weimerarners. Possibly my favourite breed of all time - but I had concerns they wouldn't cohabit with cats (and Dalmatians do very easily) which made my mind up for me.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL @ Kell :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I've got him on one side complaining about the dog and the other side whinges about car parking, it makes you wonder whether they've got anything better to do. I save all my DIY 'til Sunday morning, dogboy works in a Tapas bar down by the lake and I know he doesn't get in 'til gone 2 in the morning, 8 o'clock and I'm drilling like my life depended on it :evil:
> ...


We get visited by all the neighbours cats, the people who lived here before us allowed them all in the house, they're still a bit confused :lol: The dog just totally blanks them, he does the same with sheep, cows and kids.
One of my mates has a pair of Dalmatians, they're top dogs that look really smart [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> When I get home, I feed them, hook them up to my bike and run them for anywhere between 2 and 4 miles, then they kip some more


AFAIK it's not good to excersise dogs just after thet have eaten;
but hang on a minute .... you have Dalmations don't you ?

A Dalmation wouldn't count 2 - 4 miles! as excersise !
They should be able to follow those carriages all day long !!!!!

I had better call the RSPCA ..... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

Your neighbours sound like complete arseholes mate! I would suggest quietly signing them up for mail order meat supplies and giving their details to the people who hate Huntington Life Sciences, telling them your neighbours are biochemists who do nasty things to puppies - see how they like it! :lol:


----------

